# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Roda ušla i u hrvatsku književnost!!!!!

## berlinka

Uz brojne uspjehe koje Udruga ispisuje u samo pet godina rada, uspjelo joj je ući i u književnost :D , što samo dokazuje koliko je postala važan akter hrvatskog društva! Radi se o upravo izašlom izdanju Frakture, zbirci priča 11 hrvatskih pisaca pod naslovom "Slobodni udarac". http://www.superknjizara.hr/index.ph...478&PHPSESSID=
U jednoj od priča radi se o porodu na hrvatski način (a tu je Roda, naravno, neizostavna)...  Ja upravo čitam zbirku, pa iako su priče o nogometu kojeg nisam ljubiteljica, jako je zabavna. Preporučam, ne samo zbog Rode!   :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

super, a tko je autor/ica bas te price?

----------


## Mukica

:D  :D

----------


## zrinka

:D

----------


## zrinka

> Jedanaest pisaca, jedanaest priča, jedanaest sudbina. Slobodni udarac zbirka je novih jedanaest pripovjedaka napisanih samo za ovu prigodu. Od djetinjstva i napucavanja lopte po livadama, amaterskih klubova, vještih prevaranata, velikih namještaljki, igara u svlačionici, preko trudnoće, uživanja u igri i gledanju, pa sve do reinkarnacije i novog života. Igra jedanaestorice protiv jedanaestorice na travnjaku, s ciljem da se postigne pogodak više od protivnika naizgled je jednostavna filozofija koja se za divno čudo može primijeniti na većinu stvari u životu.
> Slobodni udarac potvrđuje kako je lopta sveprisutna i kako je magija igre jednaka magiji pisanja.
> 
> Julijana Matanović: Udarac u psihu 
> Svjetlan Lacko Vidulić: Finale 
> Goran Tribuson: Moj brat Puškaš
> Borivoj Radaković: Gol
> Jurica Pavičić: Opća povijest nogometa
> Boris Beck: Otišao je kao pobjednik
> ...

----------


## momze

wow!  :D

----------


## Saradadevii

> U jednoj od priča radi se o porodu na hrvatski način (a tu je Roda, naravno, neizostavna


nisam ovo shvatila.
berlinko, na koji nacin se spominje roda? (moze citat)

----------


## bucka

> super, a tko je autor/ica bas te price?


Svjetlan Lacko Vidulić  :Wink:

----------


## zrinka

jel ono po njegovoj prici medvesekova 'vrata do...' ?

----------


## bucka

mislim da da!!  :Smile:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

:D

----------


## pinocchio

:D super, sad možda uđemo i u lektiru   :Laughing:

----------


## Felix

super!  :D a kako ide prica?

----------


## anjica

:D  super

----------


## aries24

> :D super, sad možda uđemo i u lektiru


ja bi bila sretna i "samo" sa lektirom na medicinskom faxu :smajl koji kleči i moli se bogu:

----------


## Mirta30

ako je priča od tog frajera vrijedilo bi ju pročitati  8)

----------


## berlinka

bucka i zrinka su dobro detektirale autora! saradadevii, citat baš ne bi imao smisla s obzirom da je riječ o prozi, a ne novinskom ili znanstvenom članku... felix i ostali znatiželjnici, zavirite u knjigu kad budete u blizini kakve knjižare il knjižnice... komentar ću rado prenijeti autoru koji je na razl. načine umrežen s više forumašica   :Wink:

----------


## berlinka

Nešto više o knjizi možete pročitati u Jutarnjem. I kritičarka favorizira "Rodinu" priču   :Wink:  http://www.jutarnji.hr/kultura_i_ziv...darac,48370.jl

----------


## zrinka

super
ja cu sebi svakako kupiti knjigu  :D 

ne samo zbog spominjanja rode   :Kiss:

----------


## berlinka

Cccccccc, i nitko nije pročitao lektiru?!  :No-no:  
Eto još jedne potvrde teze o smrti književnosti   :Laughing:  
Unatoč tome, "Rodina" priča još nije sasvim potonula u bespućima nezainteresiranosti za knjigu. Ušla je u zbirku "Najbolje priče 2006." po izboru Miljenka Jergovića, čija je promocija večeras u Močvari. Čitat će se i ta priča, ali mame i tate male djece ionako nemaju večernji izlazak   :Laughing:

----------


## zrinka

berlinka super!!
bravo i za autora  :D , cestitamo

----------

